# The hell?



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Yesterday I took my Jeep in to get it inspected, and have the form and receipt scanned in to UBER. Everything passed, was perfectly fine, then my account went into "Waitlisted" and now "Rejected". I also noticed, I had 33 trips and now it's down to 31 trips. I have two room mates whom I told about the free rides that UBER was offering and that if they had errands or things to do to let me know. so I can benefit from it as well (since I already do that as it is and wasn't getting anything for it)....one of my room mates and I used to be in a relationship and we took out a car loan together and now we're just room mates (get along better than ever). Anyways, he had a bunch of errands to do and so did my room mate as well since she wrecked her car a couple months back. They also disabled my room mates UBER rider account at the same time as trips started disappearing.......I've tried reading up or finding rules/policies on this, but there isn't anything that says room mates aren't allowed to take advantage of the free UBER rides while helping out their UBER driving room mate...... between the two of them, in 3 days, I think we did about 13 trips. Between taking them to work and picking them up (both at different places), grocery shopping, bill paying, post office, and a couple of down town trips for them to meet up with friends, it was easy to do. I just don't want them to think I was frauding them, when all we were trying to do is take advantage of the free rides that were being offered in our area and help me at the same time. I live in Eugene, OR and UBER just arrived here a few weeks back. 

Sorry for the long post, but I'm looking for some answers, and if anyone has had this happen, I would love to hear it and how you got it resolved, or if you have any advice, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

13 rides is a lot. It would've been smarter not to get involved in such shenanigans. From what you described, it just doesn't seem like a good idea what you tried doing. Sorry.


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

Both of them work at different places, and one of them didn't work one day, and one had a ride home one day. Honestly, I didn't think it was that many rides considering how fast these trips go. But it also doesn't state that there is a limit on the freebie rides for the riders. Friday and Saturday night when I was giving rides to people going out (random clients), many of them were telling me how it was their 4th or 5th time that day/night using UBER and how they have used the hell out of it the past few days while it has been free (since it's new to our area, they are handing out free rides like crazy). I don't feel they should just reject my account and take away rides when there are no policies/rules in place that state what I/we were doing was wrong. Hope there is a way to get this resolved.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Just email them, tell them you are neighbors, you didn't know, you are sorry... and so on.
Keep it simple.
Good luck


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

JKeehn said:


> Both of them work at different places, and one of them didn't work one day, and one had a ride home one day. Honestly, I didn't think it was that many rides considering how fast these trips go. But it also doesn't state that there is a limit on the freebie rides for the riders. Friday and Saturday night when I was giving rides to people going out (random clients), many of them were telling me how it was their 4th or 5th time that day/night using UBER and how they have used the hell out of it the past few days while it has been free (since it's new to our area, they are handing out free rides like crazy). I don't feel they should just reject my account and take away rides when there are no policies/rules in place that state what I/we were doing was wrong. Hope there is a way to get this resolved.


The free rides promo for new cities is for riders to try out the Uber network, not to try out a specific pre-arranged driver. The app wasn't being used as intended 'on-demand' and looks like their fraud detectors caught it somehow.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Perhaps this is Uber's fault for not being clear with their policies, but I can understand why they would think you were trying to pull a scam. You can try emailing them and claiming ignorance, but they probably won't even respond. 

At least I hope your roomies rated you 5 stars on every trip!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've read a similar story on uberdrivers sub reddit a month or so ago I think. 
There are no known policies on what's prohibited when it comes to free rides. Uber assumes that everyone is crooked because Uber is crooked!
Just write an email saying the absolute truth about these rides! No we are neighbors...they'd know that's a lie! And if you have local office, go in there and speak to them in person.
Good luck!


----------



## Infidel91 (Aug 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> The free rides promo for new cities is for riders to try out the Uber network, not to try out a specific pre-arranged driver. The app wasn't being used as intended 'on-demand' and looks like their fraud detectors caught it somehow.


How is it not being used as intended or on-demand? You can not manipulate the app to choose a specific driver, nor can you force drivers to be signed on.


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've read a similar story on uberdrivers sub reddit a month or so ago I think.
> There are no known policies on what's prohibited when it comes to free rides. Uber assumes that everyone is crooked because Uber is crooked!
> Just write an email saying the absolute truth about these rides! No we are neighbors...they'd know that's a lie! And if you have local office, go in there and speak to them in person.
> Good luck!


I will give it another day for them to respond, if I don't see anything by tomorrow evening, I'll write them. I have nothing to hide from them, these two are my room mates, and I gave them rides as they needed, beats the hell out of them taking the bus in this hot ass heat wave we got going on here....and much quicker to their destination with a ride from UBER rather than taking the bus. If there is a limit, I wasn't aware of it, and I sure as hell didn't mean to break any rules.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm guessing most of the trips were starting or ending at your house or apartment. Wouldn't be a stretch to think Uber thought your roommates account was just a fake account created just for the purpose of paying yourself Uber fares while you ran your own errands. You have to admit the pattern of usage would look very suspicious.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Did you get a satisfactory resolution from Uber?


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Did you get a satisfactory resolution from Uber?


God no. It's like they are all too chicken shits to let me know what is going on with my account through an email, or they are just plain lazy, or both. The ONE response I got after several emails and days of waiting, was: 
Hi Jenna,

I apologize for the delay.

Unfortunately, after extensive follow up and investigation your account has been associated with fraudulent activity regarding the current free rides promotion in Eugene. As a result of this activity your partner account has been deactivated and the phone can be returned by following the directions here:

t.uber.com/westcoastreturns

Regards,

Bryce Bennett
Senior Operations Manager

I wrote back asking, how I committed fraud? My room mate requested rides, and I accepted his request via the UBER app. They deactived my room mates account because they thought it was me doing it myself, like using another phone and pretending to give rides. My room mate scanned over proof of himself, his ID, his debit card he has on file with UBER and his business card. After they received the proof, they apologized to him and reinstated his UBER account for requesting rides. So of course, I figured well now that they see it wasn't me obviously requesting the rides, I should get my account reinstated, right? Well, if someone would actually reply to me, and discuss things with me, it might be different. But as of right now, my account is still "rejected".


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

0_0 wow. The most I've done was have my gf request Uber in the same room as me to see my real time rating and she wanted to know her pax rating. She cancelled it right away and that was the end of it. We are both financing the vehicle I use though, and live in the same address. I'll make sure to stay clear of such workings now.

Hope for a fair resolution. I really don't see any wrong doings. You're an independent contractor. They need to chiiiilll


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

Exactly. They still haven't reimbursed me for my inspection cost on the vehicle and still haven't given me my incentive from meeting their promotion requirement before all this happened.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I didn't even know they reimbursed for that... I thought you just sent the receipt as proof. I haven't received squat either.
They need to separate the CSRs that handle rider and driver claims. To this moment, I think its whoever the email lands to first.


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

Uber is defaming you. If your region's judicial system is not as corrupted as Chicago， you can take the issue to court and do it pro se. If you can get a trial（that is the hardest part to get to a trial）， a jury will side with you I believe.


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, they are supposed to reimburse for your inspection on your car if you have it done before the 29th of August, and uploaded by then as well. I agree, they should separate the driver/rider CSRs, might make the response time better, as well as the quality of service they provide better. There is a new one that will be coming to our Area soon, called Lyft....I will be trying out for them. They aren't AS strict on the ratings as UBER is (they still want good ratings, but if you have a 4 rating out of 5, they will still keep your account active). They also have a pink mustache that you can put on the front of your car, which make it MUCH easier for people to find you when you are picking them up in the middle of a cluster **** of people. They have some of the same requirements, newer car, clean inside and out, etc. I can't wait for them to come here, cause I have heard really good things about them.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the mentor drive waiting for me for Lyft. My application was approved. But based on rider feedback of lyft they just prefer the Uber. And thats where the demand is at. It is kind of like when apple initially branded smartphones with their brand.


----------



## JKeehn (Aug 27, 2014)

True, but it will take drivers to market the mustache for them, and when people ask, "what is that?", or google it, they'll figure it out, and it will blow up quick when they do. UBER is going to drown themselves by ripping off drivers and riders, and accusing them of things that are wrong. I'll be filing a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I am so sorry to read all of this! I really am!! Uber is so pathetic when it comes to really listening to what PARTNERS" are you really saying.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

The intent of the free rides promotion is *not* to get paid for driving your roommate around repeatedly. While you were doing that, how do you know someone else wasn't trying to request a ride, saw no cars available, and just give up on Uber?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

It seems promotion for free rides is very easy to manipulate into lots of money for a driver(you)

As innocent as all this may be. The fact is your room mates and yourself took advantage of using a service provided to riders for free, while you collect the funds as a driver from the same company that is contracting you to do work and paying out for the free rides.
I am pretty sure you must of known this.(please tell me if I am mistaken)
Then again, the company is always pushing drivers to promote to any and everyone, so this is can be a gray area. 

If the company reinstated the room mates account then it seems the you should also have the account re-activated


----------



## tim (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello, sorry to hear this with the closing account. To make sure that my account is not become the same I want to know what is allowed and what not.

Is it allowed to give the rider who has requested me and the trip has started already to give my personal promotion code. I will benefitting from it and the rider too.
Here where I live the Rider will get 10 credit and the refer too 10 credit

Or is uber seeing it as a fraud?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

tim said:


> Hello, sorry to hear this with the closing account. To make sure that my account is not become the same I want to know what is allowed and what not.
> 
> Is it allowed to give the rider who has requested me and the trip has started already to give my personal promotion code. I will benefitting from it and the rider too.
> Here where I live the Rider will get 10 credit and the refer too 10 credit
> ...


No need to worry.
Just hand them out freely.
Codes work for new passengers only.
Code must be entered before they order their first ride.
Existing passengers might still be interested in codes because they can give
it to their friends.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

JKeehn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Yesterday I took my Jeep in to get it inspected, and have the form and receipt scanned in to UBER. Everything passed, was perfectly fine, then my account went into "Waitlisted" and now "Rejected". I also noticed, I had 33 trips and now it's down to 31 trips. I have two room mates whom I told about the free rides that UBER was offering and that if they had errands or things to do to let me know. so I can benefit from it as well (since I already do that as it is and wasn't getting anything for it)....one of my room mates and I used to be in a relationship and we took out a car loan together and now we're just room mates (get along better than ever). Anyways, he had a bunch of errands to do and so did my room mate as well since she wrecked her car a couple months back. They also disabled my room mates UBER rider account at the same time as trips started disappearing.......I've tried reading up or finding rules/policies on this, but there isn't anything that says room mates aren't allowed to take advantage of the free UBER rides while helping out their UBER driving room mate...... between the two of them, in 3 days, I think we did about 13 trips. Between taking them to work and picking them up (both at different places), grocery shopping, bill paying, post office, and a couple of down town trips for them to meet up with friends, it was easy to do. I just don't want them to think I was frauding them, when all we were trying to do is take advantage of the free rides that were being offered in our area and help me at the same time. I live in Eugene, OR and UBER just arrived here a few weeks back.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I'm looking for some answers, and if anyone has had this happen, I would love to hear it and how you got it resolved, or if you have any advice, that would be greatly appreciated.


This may sound abrupt, but notwithstanding your rationalization, you are probably perceived by Uber as having gamed the system for purposes other than was intended.
Wish it were not so, but my guess is that you are not going to driving for Uber (might not be such a bad thing, based upon much of the content on this site). Best of luck


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

NoMoreSilence said:


> Uber is defaming you. If your region's judicial system is not as corrupted as Chicago， you can take the issue to court and do it pro se. If you can get a trial（that is the hardest part to get to a trial）， a jury will side with you I believe.


She'll lose if she sues for libel. Uber said to her in an email that her account was involved in fraud. It doesn't really matter if that statement is true or not. What matters is they made that statement directly to the OP in a private email to her. Uber would have to make a statement to a 3rd party for it to potentially be libel. So if Uber came onto this forum, and posted "Jkeehn commited fraud!", then that could be libel if it wasn't true.

The only potential claim JK may have against Uber involves not delivering any promised payments. So if they are supposed to pay you back for your inspection, and didn't pay you any promotional rates, you could sue for that, but you can forget any libel claim.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds to me they are just trying to get out of honoring those rides. They did not do a good job on making their policies crystal clear.


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> She'll lose if she sues for libel. Uber said to her in an email that her account was involved in fraud. It doesn't really matter if that statement is true or not. What matters is they made that statement directly to the OP in a private email to her. Uber would have to make a statement to a 3rd party for it to potentially be libel. So if Uber came onto this forum, and posted "Jkeehn commited fraud!", then that could be libel if it wasn't true.
> 
> The only potential claim JK may have against Uber involves not delivering any promised payments. So if they are supposed to pay you back for your inspection, and didn't pay you any promotional rates, you could sue for that, but you can forget any libel claim.


Thanks for pointing that out， I thought Uber's communication and deactivation to the roommates account declared it to the third party already， I think many others are doing that with friends and relatives. Drivers are not Uber employees but individual contractors， lacking a clear disclaimer for the promotion， Uber's act of calling her a fraud for small amount of money is vicious， it leaves another bad taste to us， the individual drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This discussion of seeking redress in court is moot to begin with. Drivers sign a non sue clause, and agree to binding arbitration.
And if Uber gets sued for any reason that involves a driver, the driver has agreed to indemnify Uber for its losses.


----------



## NoMoreSilence (Aug 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This discussion of seeking redress in court is moot to begin with. Drivers sign a non sue clause, and agree to binding arbitration.
> And if Uber gets sued for any reason that involves a driver, the driver has agreed to indemnify Uber for its losses.


I gave ride to Uber employees and Uber paid for them. If those Uber people assult， insult，injur us in any way， they can not get away eith it. The contract drivers have to sign is not absolute I think， pending on how you argue in court. See what happened to Fedex drivers case in CA. They won and the court agreed that they should be treated as Fedex employees， not ICs if I read that case correctly. We should not be intimindated too much even lacking a consolidated voice.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Assault is a criminal matter. Contract disputes are civil matters. Two entirely different animals. A driver loses his right to sue Uber in civil court if he doesn't sign and send the opt-out form to Uber general counsel within 30 days of signing Uber's Partner Agreement. I am hazy on the exact details as to whether this just applies to only www.uberlawsuit.com or to all partners who might want to retain the right to sue Uber in future.
@Walkersm do you have any insight on this?


----------

